# Nextcloud Client



## Greg Fitzgerald (Feb 21, 2018)

Is there any work being done to get the official Nextcloud client into FreeBSD? I was suprised to see the server software there, but no client. I know I can use the owncloud client for now, which i'm doing.


----------



## Greg Fitzgerald (Feb 21, 2018)

I guess there isn't really an official release yet, so I suppose that is the reason? Is it acceptable to make a package from a git revision in this case? Would that make it into ports or would I be wasting my time?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi.

Yeah, with the ownCloud client being basically the same I guess no one bother to port the Nextcloud branded one. Now, heard the Nextcloud client will divert and so there will need to be the proper client, but someone should port (and maintain) it first. 

It seems you are willing to port it. I think you should first contact the www/nextcloud and/or deskutils/owncloudclient to know if they are already doing that, to avoid duplicate efforts.

Cheers!


----------



## Greg Fitzgerald (Feb 21, 2018)

Thanks for the advise I'll contact them both. I would certainly like to have it, it seems a bit more stable in my experience. I think they been pushing changes to it since the fork.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Feb 21, 2018)

The last time I saw were just the branding stuff, currently I am not aware but the "new" will have client-side encryption or something like that.


----------

